# Anybody ridden the new Sturmey Archer?



## AcuNinja (Jun 8, 2008)

I've not seen this hub talked about in this forum or site, though I've searched extensively?

Sturmey Archer

Anyone got some experience with this hub? What's the deal on this pigwagon?


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

Not a whole lot of info, but found a little bit.

http://forums.mtbr.com/internal-gear-hubs/sturmey-archer-xrk8-gearing-question-488538.html

New Sturmey Archer X-RK8 (w) making horrible noise - YouTube

Feedback on SA Type W 8 speed IGH


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

I've ridden one on my light touring bike for the last year and a half. I like it a lot.


----------



## ApocalypseMaow (Feb 4, 2012)

i awesome that the first gear is your lowest gear. makes for a small set up on a mtb.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

ApocalypseMaow said:


> i awesome that the first gear is your lowest gear. makes for a small set up on a mtb.


I would have though that it made it* less*useful for mtb use, as to get a low enough Ist gear you'd have to use a really small chainring (like 22 or 24T) and a large (32T?) sprocket on the hub.
Unless you can climb everything that you need to on a singlespeed at 32:18 and only want the hub for a range of higher gears?
Much better to have the 1:1 ratio in the middle of the gear range IMHO, like Shimano do.


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

I can see the benefits of 1st gear being the direct drive gear for MTB. A tiny chainring gives you more clearance. Fewer links of chain give you a small weight savings too.


----------



## ApocalypseMaow (Feb 4, 2012)

yeah kinda what i was thinking, but i use an alfine anyway. i just like ighs.


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

FWIW - Sturmey has officially said that none of their IGHs are intended for use offroad.


----------



## 2088bob (Aug 9, 2008)

I have 3 igh hubs a 8 speed a 5 and a 3 and love them all now mind you I don't ride offroad I had trouble with my 8 speed but sa replaced it no questions asked my 8 speed is also a bit noisy but I can also live with that not as noisy as the youtube video shows 

don't ride the 5 speed that much put the most miles on my 3 speed which imho is bullet proof after all SA has been doing the 3 speed since dirt was new


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

The largest cog available for the back of the S-A 8 speed is 25 teeth, so assuming a 22 front, that's as low a ratio you can get.


----------



## 2088bob (Aug 9, 2008)

I run my SA 8 with the 25 tooth on the hub and a 36 on the front perfect for around town riding


----------

